# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  is my deca fake

## rizlaman

hi please can you tell me if my deca is fake the lid spins round and the date is printed and not stamped

----------


## DanB

. . . . . . . .

----------


## rizlaman

> . . . . . . . .


???????

----------


## DanB

I edited my post because I wasnt entirely sure

The only decabol I have ever seen is made by a well known lab and that definately isnt it, colour also looks strange

But like I said I'm not sure, it could be made by a small ugl or it could be a fake,

----------


## rizlaman

cheers pal last time i had deca was in early nineties so i cant remember what sort i had and i had some dianabol i just got back into training been at it just over a year so i thought i would get some deca and some test enanthate and do some bulking so im just going to do the test

----------

